# Green house heating



## rowyn (Mar 15, 2012)

Live in an area with plenty of forests so I've been kicking around the idea of a small wood stove to heat the green house. I read a forum about a lady in Idaho with rabbits in hers and she can use it nearly year round. My home doesn't get near as cold as Idaho but I still want other ideas in case my meat rabbits don't work out, got any? Thanks!


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm looking into a passive heat system. what I'm looking at is a "wall of water" basically on a large level. Large black bladder bags holding water that will gather hear all day and slowly release it over time at night. I don't know how well it will work, but I'm just looking at it now. Here are some links

http://www.ehow.com/list_7012810_greenhouse-heating-options.html

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/s...Id=-1&division=GrowersSupply&productId=109786

http://greenmethods.com/site/weblog/2007/10/cut-greenhouse-heating-costs-with-water/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a few heat lamps in mine for now (not that I need them right now ... knock on wood) ... also looking at passive heat.


----------



## rowyn (Mar 15, 2012)

Excellent passive heating ideas, thanks. I won't be doing heat lamps unless I put solar panels in, I don't plan to run electric to it.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Do a search on Rocket Mass heaters. They would be great for greenhouses.


----------

